# IIS 5 Dokumentation



## Xenius (21. August 2003)

Hallooo
Suche eine mehr oder weniger ausführliche Dokumentation für die Internetinformationsdienste von MS...

PS: Natürlich online, das Buch werd ich wohl nich direkt benötigen. ^^


----------



## Deemax (21. August 2003)

Also wenn du den IIS installiert hast brauchst du nur die Startseite aufrufen und du bekommst einen MS Doku. 

Alternativ geht der Lik auch. http://www.aspgerman.com/aspgerman/iisdocumentation.asp


----------



## Xenius (21. August 2003)

dank dir, werd mir das mal anschauen...


----------

